# Black beard algae?



## crazy4fids (Dec 3, 2014)

I got a bunch of java fern from a friend. I have planted it on a piece of wood. However it looks like it has an algae problem. Is this black beard algae? If so, how do I get rid of it before I add it into my main tank?


----------



## Chiefston (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks like BBA to me. Dip it in some hydrogen peroxide and it will turn pink and die. :icon_twis


----------



## crazy4fids (Dec 3, 2014)

regular strength hydrogen peroxide or diluted? I'm assuming that since it is on a small piece of wood I can just dip the whole thing? For how long?


----------



## r45t4m4n (Feb 12, 2014)

I would just throw that out, you miss any BBA it will be in your tank forever.


----------



## 10kredline (Nov 6, 2014)

or you can just dose excel, just use a syringe and squirt directly onto it.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

+1 for throwing it out.

BBA will be in your tank forever but it is relatively easy to control compared to other algae. Mine assualts my slow growing plants (crypts and anubias) and I get a little on the glass but for the most part it is controlled.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

yup, ive never figured out what causes bba, I have multiple tanks and most of them have the same param and theres bba in some and none in others lol


----------



## emo_batsukeman (Aug 16, 2007)

I asked my dad to take care of my 40 tall tank for 2 months while im out of town, came back the whole tank covered in this.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Zebulon said:


> I have a lot of success with BBA by dosing the tank daily with a tablespoon of Rooibos tea extract. Kills it right off and is totally invert and fish safe.


How much tea per gallon do you dose? I have never heard of turning a fish tank into a "tea party" :hihi:


----------

